# Wonky Art



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Had a chance today to make some coffee and to try some latte art, i need the practice!

One thing that keeps happening is the pour is going around the cup but i cant figure out how im doing it?

What can i do to keep it straight?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

take a pause before you start the latte art.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

right ok nice and simple then i shall give that a go - thanks!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You need to slow down and pour a bit less skew-if.


----------

